# Milly is 2 today!!



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope you don't mind a Cavapoo posting of pictures but as she is half sister to a few cockapoos on here sure you won't mind  ( share same daddy- oh and not my husband )

Here's the Birthday girl:










More to follow 

So What if my beard is messy!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

This is my new collar and mummy made me some peatnut butter and banana oat cookies.

We also got new harnesses the other week plus our lovely new bed sofa


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Milly!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Happy birthday Milly!​
Lovely pictures and what a posh collar! 

x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

happy birthday Milly, lovely pink collar


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MILLY - Love Max and Niki


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Milly sends you all big licky licks


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday Millie!!arty2:arty:arty:arty2:


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Happy birthday Millie 

Love Simon and Poppy xxxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday Millie!!! I love her new collar, all diva dogs need a bit of bling!!!!

love the pics!!!

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MILLY!!!!
Lady is Jelous of your new colar!! It is beautiful....Lady just has bling on her name tag....thinking i might need to find one of those adorable collars as her first birthday is fast aproaching


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday MILLY She is a right little cutie,loving the pink bling! x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Lady just has bling on her name tag


Amanda, I am shocked! I want to see photos of Lady decked out properly blinged after her birthday :laugh:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Amanda, I am shocked! I want to see photos of Lady decked out properly blinged after her birthday :laugh:


LOL! ok I'll get online shopping going....her birthday is in September!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Happy birthday beautiful Millyarty::bday:arty2:


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

She is so cute! Happy Birthday, Milly! :bday:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

happy birthday Big/Wee sis from Echo and Delta, where are the photos of the cookies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Millie .. I love the bling collar ... you lucky girl xxxx


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Milly.Love Bobby.xxx


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the gorgoeus Moogie arty2: xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Moogie sends more licky licks to those who have sent more birthday messages.

Kendal didn't think to take pics of the cookies- at least with them they keep still 

Anyway they have all been scoffed ( even hubby had a couple  )


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you, lovely collar xxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad Milly had a lovely day ... loving the bling she's a Princess x


----------

